# AK-47 Bullpup?



## JBS (Dec 18, 2012)

Those with experience or knowledge and willing to share that knowledge, are there specific things to look for, watch out for, or just stay away from when purchasing for private use?   

Should I just stay away from the Romanian ones in general, and stick to the Yugo AK's ?    About a half hour of Google searches renders opinions all over the spectrum,  some of them highly unbelievable, and I'd rather hear advice from our community here where I trust folks.   *Any kind of advice relating to AK's* is highly appreciated.

Specifically, looking at a Romanian / WASR 10 in a bullpup config which I have never seen or played with before, like the one below:


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Dec 18, 2012)

Well that's... interesting. 

That's about as much as I can contribute to this thread as my AK experience only goes as far as breaking them down and putting them back together, something a 5 year old can do.

Good luck finding one to play with!  That looks like some guy Frankenstein'd his own.


----------



## pardus (Dec 18, 2012)

I can't speak about the AK bullpup as Ive never used one, but I do have personal knowledge on the Romanian / WASR 10. The body was fine but the US made receiver is of pretty shoddy construction. It had to have a dremel taken to it to correct manufacturing errors more than once.
I wouldn't recommend one.


----------



## Ravage (Dec 18, 2012)

There was a bullpup vesion of our standard assault rifle - Beryl. But it never went 'on line'.
Special thanks to Remov for the pic:


----------



## JBS (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks for the advice and comments, gents.  I am going to pick up a different rifle in about two hours.  I couldn't readily find anyone with experience with the bullpup design, and found a mint Yugo one with a bunch of mags for a decent price.


----------



## JBS (Dec 19, 2012)

Picked up a near-mint Yugoslavian one with 10 mags for a great price.


In surfing for other weapons, I've started to see a price spike - especially in AR-15-class weapons. Some are borderline price gouging on the used market.


----------

